# CeBIT 2008

## schachti

Wer von Euch geht hin? Was sollte man Eurer Meinung (oder Eurer langjährigen CeBIT-Erfahrung) nach unbedingt sehen?

Falls noch jemand Freikarten braucht: Einfach an der Umfrage auf http://www.ciiju.de/umfrage/ teilnehmen...

----------

## Max Steel

Alaso meine Wenigkeit nimmt das erste mal daran Teil.

----------

## sirro

Werde wohl auch zum ersten Mal da sein. Wahrscheinlich auch zum letzten Mal, aber ich finde man muss es selber mal gesehen haben.

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Falls noch jemand Freikarten braucht: Einfach an der Umfrage auf http://www.ciiju.de/umfrage/ teilnehmen...

 

Sicher, dass das noch geht? Da steht ja nur ein Zeitraum im Februar in denen die Tickets verschickt werden.

(Hab selber schon ein Ticket, aber ein Freund sucht noch)

----------

## ConiKost

Ich bin am Freitag und Samstag da ...

----------

## schachti

 *sirro wrote:*   

> Werde wohl auch zum ersten Mal da sein.

 

Ich ebenfalls, ich fahre am Donnerstag hin.

 *sirro wrote:*   

>  *schachti wrote:*   Falls noch jemand Freikarten braucht: Einfach an der Umfrage auf http://www.ciiju.de/umfrage/ teilnehmen... 
> 
> Sicher, dass das noch geht? Da steht ja nur ein Zeitraum im Februar in denen die Tickets verschickt werden.
> 
> (Hab selber schon ein Ticket, aber ein Freund sucht noch)

 

Nicht 100% sicher, aber da auf der Seite steht

 *Quote:*   

> Es sind noch ausreichend CeBIT-Karten da.

 

gehe ich mal davon aus. Versprechen kann ich es natürlich nicht, aber einen Versuch ist es wert.   :Wink: 

----------

## Anarcho

Ich werde am Sonntag hinfahren. Zum 3. mal, glaube ich. Ab und an gibt es da nette Geschenke, aber sonst eher was für Geschäftsleute die Kontakte suchen. Daher fahre ich hin  :Wink: 

----------

## b3cks

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Ich werde am Sonntag hinfahren. Zum 3. mal, glaube ich. Ab und an gibt es da nette Geschenke, aber sonst eher was für Geschäftsleute die Kontakte suchen. Daher fahre ich hin 

 

Ich dachte Sonntags fährt man nur hin um beim Abbau der Stände noch nette Extras zu ergattern.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Anarcho

 *b3cks wrote:*   

>  *Anarcho wrote:*   Ich werde am Sonntag hinfahren. Zum 3. mal, glaube ich. Ab und an gibt es da nette Geschenke, aber sonst eher was für Geschäftsleute die Kontakte suchen. Daher fahre ich hin  
> 
> Ich dachte Sonntags fährt man nur hin um beim Abbau der Stände noch nette Extras zu ergattern. 

 

Da hoffe ich dieses Jahr auch drauf  :Wink: 

Nein, ich schaffe es dieses Jahr leider nur Sonntags. Sonst wäre ich jetzt schon da.

----------

## dertobi123

Meinereiner ist am Donnerstag dort ...

----------

## Anarcho

Ich musste jetzt doch auf Samstag verschieben.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ich war 2000 das letzte Mal da. War damals noch sehr wichtig, gab es ja noch keine Flatrates und so, da war Online teuer. Heute bringt es doch nur noch was, wenn man wen persönlich treffen will. Und die Qualität des gebotenen war schon 2000 unerträglich schlecht.

----------

## sirro

Falls noch jemand ein Ticket braucht: ich habe einen eticket-gutschein -> PM

edit: weg

----------

## s.hase

Gibt es irgendwelche Empfehlungen wo man dieses Jahr mal vorbei schauen sollte (außer dem LinuxPark)?

----------

## SkaaliaN

das einzige was mir auf der Cebit in den letzten Jahren gefallen hat, sind die Vertreterinnen   :Razz: . Alles andere war eher das übliche. Zudem kann man dort nette Kontakte knüpfen  :Wink: 

----------

## sirro

 *sirro wrote:*   

> Falls noch jemand ein Ticket braucht: ich habe einen eticket-gutschein -> PM
> 
> edit: weg

 

Doch nicht  :Wink:  Angebot gilt also wieder

----------

## schachti

Tja, ich bin gerade wieder von der CeBIT zurück - ganz nett das mal gesehen zu haben, ich habe auch die Möglichkeit genutzt, mich bei der heise Kryptokampagne und am CAcert Stand zu authentifizieren - aber nochmal muss ich das nicht haben.

----------

## sirro

 *schachti wrote:*   

> CAcert Stand zu authentifizieren

 

Wusste gar nicht, dass die da sind. Dann werde ich wohl mal gucken ob ich die fehlenden 10 Punkte zusammen bekomme.

 *schachti wrote:*   

> aber nochmal muss ich das nicht haben.

 

Mit der Erwartung fahre ich da hin. Die Erfahrung zeigt, dass man dann nicht so sehr enttäuscht wird.  :Wink: 

----------

## schachti

 *sirro wrote:*   

>  *schachti wrote:*   CAcert Stand zu authentifizieren 
> 
> Wusste gar nicht, dass die da sind. Dann werde ich wohl mal gucken ob ich die fehlenden 10 Punkte zusammen bekomme.
> 
> 

 

Ja, die haben einen Stand im Linux-Park. Waren ein paar lustige Typen.   :Wink:  Waren 4 oder 5 Leutchen da, sollte also durchaus klappen mit Deinen Punkten - ich habe mich von dreien authentifizieren lassen, das sollte die ersehnten 100 Punkte bringen (wenn die, wie versprochen, jeweils 35 Punkte verteilen).

----------

## s.hase

 *schachti wrote:*   

> heise Kryptokampagne und am CAcert Stand zu authentifizieren

 

Wollen die nen gültigen Perso sehen? Wollte das dann eigentlich auch gleich erledigen, aber gerade festgestellt das der letzte Woche natürlich abgelaufen ist. Passt ja mal wieder   :Twisted Evil: 

 *schachti wrote:*   

> aber nochmal muss ich das nicht haben.

 

War bisher ca. 6-7 mal da, früher hat es mir irgendwie besser gefallen. Nach dem letzten mal 2004 wollte ich eigentlich auch nie wieder hin. Aber langsam wird es halt doch mal wieder Zeit vorbei zu schauen. Auch wenn es nur nen Nachmittag wird.

----------

## schachti

 *s.hase wrote:*   

>  *schachti wrote:*   heise Kryptokampagne und am CAcert Stand zu authentifizieren 
> 
> Wollen die nen gültigen Perso sehen? Wollte das dann eigentlich auch gleich erledigen, aber gerade festgestellt das der letzte Woche natürlich abgelaufen ist. Passt ja mal wieder   

 

Ich weiß nicht, ob der auf Gültigkeit geprüft wird - zumindest bei mir hat die freundliche Dame ihn sehr genau geprüft und auch das Passfoto sehr gewissenhaft verglichen.   :Wink: 

----------

## sirro

 *s.hase wrote:*   

>  *schachti wrote:*   heise Kryptokampagne und am CAcert Stand zu authentifizieren 
> 
> Wollen die nen gültigen Perso sehen?

 

Bei CACert: Ja, wollen sie u.U. Bei mir haben sie beim letzten mal drauf geachtet und mich auch netterweise auf das Auslaufen hingewiesen. Weiss nicht ob das Pflicht ist, bin noch kein Assurer. Außerdem braucht man noch einen zweiten Ausweis oder Führerschein bei denen.

Bei Heise: Keine Ahnung  :Wink: Last edited by sirro on Fri Mar 07, 2008 11:08 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schachti

 *sirro wrote:*   

>  Außerdem braucht man noch einen zweiten Ausweis oder Führerschein bei denen.

 

Es geht wohl auch mit nur einem Ausweis, dann bekommt man aber nicht die volle Punktzahl, muss sich also unter Umständen von deutlich mehr Personen authentifizieren lassen.

----------

## Anarcho

Übrigens kann man sich die teils sehr interessanten Vorträge beim Linuxmagazin online Live ansehen. Ist wirklich gut gemacht, mit Folien und Kamera.

http://streaming.linux-magazin.de/aktuell.htm

----------

